# Greek Leek and Rice



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2004)

3-4 good sized leeks
1 cup rice
olive oil
1-2 cups water
1/2  can tomato sauce
salt, pepper, paprika


cut green part off of the leek.
slice the white part in half... wash well and then cut into 1/2 inch pieces.
Put olive oil in pan and saute leek for 5 to 10 minutes (should be nice and soft)
Add 1-2 cups water and cook for 5 minutes.
Add tomato sauce, rice, salt, pepper and paprika...
Bring to a boil, stir, cover and reduce heat.   Continue cooking for 20 minutes or until liquid is gone.

You can add more tomato sauce if you'd like or use canned tomatoes instead.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2004)

WOW - these are some really nice recipes you've been posting.  I love Greek food.  They ALL look great!  Thanks.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 5, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I made this again last night and it is delish!  It makes enough that we can both have a nice serving for lunch today.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> WOW - these are some really nice recipes you've been posting.  I love Greek food.  They ALL look great!  Thanks.



i second this notion, glad to have you and all of your great greek recipes here, pd's squeeze....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> kitchenelf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pd's squeeze... I like that!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2004)

Dinner tomorrow~  Can't wait!!


----------

